# free webhosting



## vinc5nt (13. August 2004)

Hallo, 
ich weiß dass ich gleich von allen Seiten einen auf den Deckel bekommen werde, weil ich ein neuen Thread für ein so unbeliebtes Thema geöffnet habe, aber anderes geht es nicht. Alle alten Webhosts aus Threads auf die man mich vielleicht per "such doch mal" oder "google mal" verweisen möchte sind unaktuell, oder gar nicht mehr existent. 
Von mir aus kann dieser Beitrag ein free webhosting sammelpott werden, doch vorerst meine Anfrage  

Ich brauche vorerst Webspace für ein "Photofolio", dass ich eventuell später mal ausbauen werde zu einem Unterprojekt, doch dass spielt weiter keine Rolle. Wichtig ist nur, dass ich jetzt Webspace für mein Photofolio brauch, der PHP kann  und großgenug für meine Bilder-Serien ist. 

>200MB
PHP 
FTP
 genug Traffic



Vielen Dank und hoffe auf baldige Antwort, 

vinc5nt


----------



## vinc5nt (14. August 2004)

Da die Resonanz auf meine Frage bisher nicht gerade erschlagend war, stelle ich nochmal eine zusätzliche Frage:

Gibt es hier auf dem Board vielleicht s.g. Webhoster , die vielleicht für ein "sponsored by" Lust hätten mir ein wenig Webspace zu überlassen - ist eine blöde & stumpfe Frage, ich stelle sie dennoch!?


gruß,
vinc5nt


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. August 2004)

Wenn du einen Free-Webhoster mit deinen Anforderungen gefunden hast, sagst du es mir bitte!  
Nein im Ernst, ich glaube nicht, dass du das gratis bekommen kannst. Für bezahltes Hosting kannst du mal Arne Buchwald fragen - der hostet.


----------



## vinc5nt (14. August 2004)

naja, meine Anforderungen mit 50 MB sind nicht so unüblich, aber ich hab hier auf dem Board von irgendwem an irgendwen beim vorbeilesen  gelesen, dass dieser jenem meine Anforderungen nur so umsonst aus freundlichkeit / Werbung angeboten hat. 

... ich hatte gehofft, dass mir das gleiche passieren wird, aber nun muss ich mir was anderes überlegen. 

Ist es unrealistisch einen eigenen Server für ein Photofolio einzurichten wenn man nur standard DSL hat, sprich ~10kb Upload? 


grüße, 
vinc5nt


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. August 2004)

50 MB sind schon üblicher, aber du hast doch in deinem ersten Post was von >200 MB stehen?
Naja, es geht schon einen Webserver mit einer DSL-Leitung zu betreiben, schnell ist es aber wirklich nicht. Deshalb wär richtiger Webspace gerade bei Bildern schon wichtig.
Wie schnell so ein Server ist kannst du gern mal ausprobieren:
http://81.223.211.89
Ist eigentlich nur ein interner Webserver zum Hosten der Startseiten.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. August 2004)

1.)

Wieviel MB möchtest du jetzt tatsächlich?

2.)

Über welchen Zeitraum hast du nachgedacht?

3.) Hast du wirklich nicht ein paar Euros für Webspace über ( ist doch heute oftmalls günstig )


----------



## vinc5nt (14. August 2004)

1) Ich denke schon, dass es um die 150/200MBs sein sollten. Ich möchte nicht tausende von Bilder uploaden, aber die die ich in Serien hochlade sollen auch in original-Bildgröße ersichtlich sein (~4MB à Bild)

2) Zeitraum bin ich mir unsicher, da es bisher eher ein liebes Hobby ist, ich aber trotzdem vielleicht gerne ein paar Bilder verkaufen möchte / das Betrachtungsprogramm kann ich es alles zeitlich schlecht einschätzen. Deshalb möchte ich auch ungern etwas für den ganzen Spaß bezahlen. In wie weit es nämlich kommerziel wird kann ich z.Zt. nicht genau genug einschätzen. 

3) Das mit dem Bezahlen wird sich denke ich zeitgleich mit 2) ergeben. Sollte ich Erfolg, Zeit & Spaß bei der ganzen Sache haben kann man auch mal was ausgeben. Kriege ich jedoch nicht die Kurve, oder läuft alles miserabel, oder bleibt es bei einer kleinen privaten Sache, möchte ich natürlich auch nicht großartig etwas dafür bezahlen ... dies dann auch noch monatlich.


gruß, 
vinc5nt


[NACHTRAG] 
Warum ich eigentlich gepostet hatte war auch, weil ich dachte, es gäbe noch ein paar webhoster (im Kleinen oder auch Großen), die mal hier und da ein wenig fördern und denen 200MB auch nicht wehtun. Ich kann die Lage, da ich ne Weile nichts mehr rum ums Webdesignen gemacht habe nicht einschätzen ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. August 2004)

Ich habe deinen Beitrag kurz dem Erstellen bereits gelesen. Antworten wie "gibt's nicht bzw. nichts Vernünftiges" hätten dir aber auch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.

Wenn du vernünftigen, verlässlichen Webspace haben möchtest, der nicht in Paraguay (mit einem Ping von 2000 ms) haben möchtest, wirst du um kostenpflichtigen Webspace nicht herumkommen, zumal Webspace für Privatkunden doch mittlerweile wirklich recht günstig ist.

Wenn du magst, kannst du mir ja per eMail (info@busoft.de) schreiben, welches Budget du dir pro Monat für den Webspace vorstellen könntest, woraufhin ich sagen kann, was noch machbar ist.


----------



## b-Woy (15. August 2004)

Also ich hab da mal rumgeschaut im intern:
ich hab halt nur ein mit 300mb gefunden ich weiss nicht ob dass auch reicht   
Hier der eine Link: >KLICK<    am besten du kuckst hier rein: http://www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php

Der hat halt ein ganz normale domain aber wenn du noch de domain brauchst hab ich eine für dich:
http://www.freecity.de
da brauchst du nur 9,99€ zahlen und des wars dann schon ich bin selber auch da angemeldet. Ohne Werbung.
Ich hoff ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. August 2004)

Bei Freecity damals zzgl. Abmeldegebühr bei Domain-Transfer (KK) - ob's die immer noch gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## b-Woy (15. August 2004)

Also wenn du dich dann doch entscheidest und da dich anmeldest musst du Paket S nehmen weil da kein mb ist aber dafür eine .de weiterleitung oder was heisst .de du kannst da fast alles auswählen .com .net schau einfach mal rein


----------



## vinc5nt (15. August 2004)

Hi & Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten,

ich werde das glaube ich jetzt wie folgt angehen: 

... ich melde micht bei dem von b-Woy empfohlenen Webspace an sql4u.net ... scheint zwar ein obskurer Laden zu sein, aber bietet nette Sachen an. 
... dafür brauch ich aber eine DNS Domain, die ich mir bei uni.cc holen werde und dann später für Geld bei http://www.evanzo.de/ 
... Hierzu noch eine Frage was haltet ihr von dem Angebot 
link 
ist recht günstig oder?


mal schauen wie das alles so klappt. Habt ihr noch ein paar Korrektur-Vorschläge?


danke & grüße,
vinc5nt


----------



## b-Woy (15. August 2004)

ist halt manchmal voll der Stress mit überweisen und so. Auser du hast Online Banking und tust es dort überweisen. Aber sonst ist das schon sehr billig werde ich gleich mal speichern DANKE


----------



## Edemund (1. September 2004)

Hm, ich habe bei SQL for you gerade auf der Seite gesehn  - unter policies - "your page MUST  be in english. No exceptions."
Das sollte doch eigentlich für deutschsprachiges Webhosting einen "major setback" bedeuten um's in der dort verlangten Sprache zu sagen.


----------



## jimmybonesde (5. August 2010)

Hi!

Hier auch noch einen kostenlosen hoster:

http://www.jimmyservers.de

Webspace: 500 MB 
Domains: subDomain inklusive 
Inklusivtraffic: unlimitiert 

FTP Accounts: 1 

MySQL Datenbanken: 1 
PHP inklusive 

Gebühr pro Monat: 0,00 EUR 
Einrichtungsgebühr: keine


----------

